

Ask HN: Just me, or are there more [dead] submissions on Hacker News lately? - thesethings

I'm newish to HN, but this week it seems I've seen more [dead] submissions (right now there are 5 on the New page), and more [deleted] comments.<p>Did something change recently on the administrative end, or is the difference on the community side?
======
SwellJoe
In addition to the big increase in spam and off-topic stuff lately, usually
from accounts that just signed up to spam us, dupes have become a _lot_ more
common from old-timers. Not sure why that is. The volume of stuff making it to
the front page is still low enough for it to be easy to check the past three
days or so before submitting something.

~~~
thesethings
I wonder also if new users are also more apt to have an itchy reporting finger
though. For example, yesterday a pretty benign Noam Chomsky link, already
sitting with active comments, got killed (it was later restored).

~~~
SwellJoe
Yeah, there was a bit of a kerfuffle over whether that was the sort of thing
that we as a community care about. I didn't read that particular article or
the discussion (I find Noam Chomsky to be...benign in his absurdity), but it
seemed interesting to other folks, so I didn't mind it.

This meta-discussion is actually kinda weird and doesn't really fit the
character of the place, either.

Maybe we shouldn't encourage this sort of thing, and just let the votes and
editors do their jobs.

------
dkokelley
I've noticed this too, for what seems like the past 2 months or so. This is
just a passive observation, though. Most [dead] links seem to be from users
who are either brand new or who have 1 karma point - basically bots, it seems.

------
noodle
the more popular the community gets, the more spam and non-related stuff gets
submitted.

turn off showdead in your profile.

